# Do you know when your Hubby is self servicing



## thunder65 (May 28, 2011)

I'm thinking about masturbating again as the wife's sex drive is down again or so she claims. I think she maybe self servicing in private. Can you tell if your H has been self servicing by how much semen he puts out. For instance hubby hasn't had me in a week and he dosn't seem to have much semen. Any input greatly appreciated.

thunder65


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't tell from that. But I don't get a marriage where lying about sex is the norm. Masturbate in front of her. My h asked recently if on occasion he could do that and I am fine with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If he has to she probably isn't very interested anyway.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Asking another masturbatory question, 'ey?

Your post doesn't make sense... first you say "as wife's sex drive is down or so she claims" and then later you say "hubby hasn't had me in a week."

Which is it?

Option Troll?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How to tell? Check his pulse. Got one? There's your answer.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I don't put much thought into it.I get it a few times a week. In between I jack off if I feel like it. I don't broadcast it, but I don't try to hide it either. I've done it in bed while she is asleep, but it's too noisy and I don't want to wake her up, so I went into another room.

I try to do it less, however, so I can be more ready for her when it's time.


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

My man should work for the CIA. I haven't seen any evidence of him masturbating in years. 

I am positive he is doing it, though, since he isn't getting off with me.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

How do you know? 

Follow these two simple steps...

1. Check for a penis.
2. Repeat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

